

Trail Me Up – StreetView for park trails - ot
http://www.trailmeup.com/

======
MoOmer
Disclaimer: I work for one of General Mills' AORs, but if you like this,
Nature Valley has been working on something similar for quite a while now:
[http://www.naturevalleytrailview.com/](http://www.naturevalleytrailview.com/)

------
brentm
Moving forward makes me feel a little bit too much like I've just tripped and
am about to head plant into some rocks.

~~~
roadup
I think they're trying to replicate the zoomy scoot forward effect Google does
with Street View. I'm not certain that would work well with windy trails,
though. A crossfade might work better.

------
tejaswiy
Way cool. How was this implemented? Someone hiking all these trails carrying
photography gear?

~~~
d4mi3n
Looking at the "street view", it seems they had some sort of robot on treads
taking shots with a camera. Seems reminiscent of some of the mars rovers.

~~~
maxerickson
I see the shadow of a human wearing a backpack. Some of the photos have hair
in them.

------
coherentpony
I like the idea but it makes me feel queasy :/

------
digitalengineer
God, I read 'Trail _er_ Parks at first!

------
armenarmen
op, would you be willing to license this for a different vertical?

------
ChrisNorstrom
Very nice. It's sites like these that I love to spend a few hours on. I just
wish there were a list with thumbnails for all the trails. Clicking on them
one by one on the map isn't efficient or friendly.

I love seeing parts of the world I'll probably never visit or am too afraid to
visit. And the resolution is possibly the highest quality I've seen. Although
it does take a bit to load.

------
hnriot
Controls on mobile are backwards, up goes down and laterally inverted too.

